# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  تحرش استاذ بطالبة توجيهي

## الوسادة

*  لا يكفي أن نزمّ الشفاه ونهزّ الرؤوس , بينما في هذه اللحظة ثمة مخطط لجريمة , و في الغد جريمة , حيث تآكلت بين يدي كل المفردات عندما سمعت تفاصيل تحرش أستاذ مدرسة بطالبة توجيهي في إحدى المراكز الثقافية. 


عند سماعنا لسعاد وهي تسرد قصتها التي مضى عليها أربع سنوات - و لا تزال صورة ذلك المطبخ التي أُقدم الاستاذ على التحرش بها في زواياه - شعرت أننا في مواجهة مشكلة جديدة , حيث يعلم بعض الأساتذة مناهج " قلة الأدب " بدلا من إثراء الطلبة بالعلم إن كان موجودا لديهم بالأصل . 


الجريمة التي تعرضت إليها سعاد لا تفارق مخيلتي ولا يقبل أن يدور قرص الحدث على رحى الخيال , لأتصورها , فتحية الى كل مربينا الافاضل من يعاملون الفتيات والفتيان مثل اولادهم فلا تحمل انفسهم غير التقدير والاحترام والاخلاق. 


ويا أيها الشيطان, لقد غلبوك بعض من يدعون أنهم يحملون رسالة التعليم. 



تربية نيوز*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*يمكن تكون زلّة قدم يختي يا هديل .. قالوا فلان خلع عين فلان قالوا شوفوا المعتدي يمكن عينيه التنتين مخلوعات!! اي والله مرت مرة جنب مدرسة بنات ثانوية فكرت حالي بشارع الحمرا  اوك ماشي المعلم مربي وقدوة بس والله فيه بنات بدهن تربية ، برأيي الحق على الطرفين ، على المعلم الهامل ، وعلى البنات المش مربيات !!!!*


*ملاحظة : مش قصدي عن البنت الواردة في الخبر ..
قصدي عن البنات اللي بنشوفهن بعروض الازياء اليومية بعد الحصة السادسة !*

----------

